# Bint Garzaa (SRP Zakhar (*Muscat x Vietka by *Nariadni)



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Robert and I are thrilled to share that the Colemans mare, Bint Garzaa (SRP Zakhar (*Muscat x Vietka by *Nariadni) safely arrived at GCA & Sport Horses this past Thursday to be bred to HG Esquire+. What an incredibly nice mare this is and we are honored that they have entrusted her care to Robert & I.

I am hopeful that Robert will have the opportunity to take quite a few photos of her during her stay to share with Biscuit while she is away from home. I must say I’d take a pasture full of mares like Bint if they were available. Unfortunately they are few and far between. Yet another reason we are thrilled to have her at our place to be bred to HG Esquire+.










Denise Gainey


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow!! That Russian blood should cross well with E!! Can't beat that with some Polish and Crabbet thrown in! Sure to be a huge foal with flash!!


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

So her father's name isn't Garzza??


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

AnrewPL said:


> So her father's name isn't Garzza??


No  Her pedigree link is below:
Bint Garzaa Arabian

Her mother is Garzaa 

Thanks Dru ~ really excited to see what these two do together!

Denise Gainey


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, just that Bint Garzza means daughter of Garzza.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

**



AnrewPL said:


> Ok, just that Bint Garzza means daughter of Garzza.


Yes, which she is  And IBN represents son of and would typically represent the name of a Gelding or Stallion :wink:

Denise Gainey


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh, she's lovely! Congrats!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Zexious! She is way way cool!!! We love her!

Denise Gainey


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Ahh, the mother. I lived with the Bedouins too long, didn't even occor to me that she would have gotten her name from her mother, Patrilinial naming systems and all.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Beautiful mare. That will be an awesome cross. 
This is the owner of Gotcha, right? I always wondered how he was.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Just did a quick search on Gotcha and this is what I located. Bint is owned by a different individual.

Bred by R & M.C. Fletcher, US. Leased to Sweden.
Alive and well in California 2011. Owned by Susan Parisio. Available for breeding. [email protected]
Died November 2012.

Denise Gainey


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oops, sorry Denise, I must have been getting ABN names mixed up! 
Are you breeding late for a 2014 foal or waiying till spring?

Sad to hear that Gotcha passed :-(


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

*Yup *



WSArabians said:


> Oops, sorry Denise, I must have been getting ABN names mixed up!
> Are you breeding late for a 2014 foal or waiying till spring?
> 
> Sad to hear that Gotcha passed :-(



We sure are......Looks like a lot of breeders are in fact breeding late this year for a variety of reasons. The latest I've ever had a foal born is July 4th (Anglo-3/4 Arabian) so we shall see :lol:

Denise Gainey


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I had an August baby once - Just the way the mare cycles landed and when the stallion got there. She grew up just fine. 
It's not such a big deal with Arabians, I find. Futurity Quarter Horses you want to be born January or so. 
Cant' wait to see this foal!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Bint has been safely checked in foal to HG Esquire+. One collection and waa laa  Esquire+ is good like that LOL  Will be doing a 30 day check soon ~

Denise Gainey


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

:happydance::happydance:Yaaaayyy!!!:happydance: :happydance:

Big Congrats!!!!!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Druydess said:


> :happydance::happydance:Yaaaayyy!!!:happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Big Congrats!!!!!


Thank you  We do her 30+day check Wednesday afternoon. Wonder what size the foal will measure out then?

Denise Gainey


----------

